# Question on MUGA Scans - which codes to use



## LRoethlisb (Dec 18, 2007)

Can anyone help me with which codes to use for MUGA scans please? We are starting to do MUGA's in office and I'm not sure which codes to use. We are doing multi-view and we use the Technicium(sp) with cold PYP. Any help would be greatly appreciated as I have never billed this out before.

Thank you in advance!

Lori Roethlisberger,CPC


----------



## newmy9 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Muga Scans*

Our office uses the following:

Muga  rest      78472
or

Muga rest & exercise    78473
plus the drugs used


----------



## LRoethlisb (Jan 4, 2008)

*Muga Scans*

Thank you for your help!! It is appreciated very much!!


----------

